# Any Ferret meet up/shows etc



## Jem121 (May 6, 2012)

Does anyone know of any ferrets shows or meet up coming up?
Would love to go to one and meet like-minded people


----------



## Frolicking Ferrets (Mar 1, 2016)

The Ashfield Ferret Club is holding two shows in 1 day at the end of the month, I'll be going and taking my lot 
http://www.ashfieldferretclub.co.uk/next-show


----------



## Jem121 (May 6, 2012)

That looks like so much fun! and it's my birthday that day too!!
How do you go about entering? and what would I need to bring ? And whst do i do in advance to make them "show ready"


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

I don't drive but if I'd love to visit the show if I can get round my hubby.


----------



## Frolicking Ferrets (Mar 1, 2016)

Jem121 said:


> That looks like so much fun! and it's my birthday that day too!!
> How do you go about entering? and what would I need to bring ? And whst do i do in advance to make them "show ready"


You enter on the day, there's entry forms near the entrance, you'll need a cage suitable for them to have room to move about, have food and water, maybe toys if you want to add those too and or hammocks. You'll need to clip their nails a couple of days before the show and clean their ears out on the morning of the show, you'll need to get there for anytime between 09:00 and 10:30, I usually get there at about 09:40 ish.


----------



## Robert Krajewski (Oct 16, 2016)

Website doesn't really describe what is it all about and I am very new to all that ferret business. I'd love to take my little bandit. Would it be fun just to come and meet people with same interest, potentially learn a bit more about my ferret and caring for him, exchange experience etc? Or is it more of a showcase/competition only? Also, I live in London, will google but if anyone been before maybe you have recommended pet friendly hotel? Cheers guys


----------



## Jem121 (May 6, 2012)

@Robert Krajewski I think it's a show, as in you have certain classes that you enter your ferret in. 
Some premier inns accept dogs so might be worth phoning around and asking about bandit


----------



## Frolicking Ferrets (Mar 1, 2016)

@Jem121 Did you go to the show last month?


----------



## Jem121 (May 6, 2012)

Yes! Was really fun @Frolicking Ferrets 
Me and my partner went.
I did look out for you. But I dont know what you look like! LOL
Cleo and Daisy didn't get anything but my partner's ferret bullet came 3rd in Sandy Jill


----------



## Frolicking Ferrets (Mar 1, 2016)

@Jem121 This is me


----------



## Robert Krajewski (Oct 16, 2016)

Unfortunately been away that week, quite gutted.


----------



## Jem121 (May 6, 2012)

Yeah I saw You! We were sitting opposite


----------



## Frolicking Ferrets (Mar 1, 2016)

If you go again in Feb, you'll have to come over and have a chat!


----------

